# Strange hate of socks.



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Do any of your rats hate socks? Anytime my husband and I are wearing socks all of our girls give a firm nibble and try to chew little holes in them! It's adorable and strange.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

maybe they can smell feet!! Not saying your feet smell but rats like weird things lol. 

I dont know why they do it but mine do that to me sometimes too


----------



## Lokirat (Mar 20, 2010)

no feet around our boys! they nibble them....i would say they like, more than hate feet. 
Better to cover your feet during rat ranging- i wrap a wool blanket around my feet if im sitting...
or just to put them out of the way- off a bed maybe.
in the old house, we had a hallway for them to run in. if we walked around, they would occasionally try to jump on your feet to get a free ride..


----------

